# Abilify Restlessness



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I've been on Abilify for about 12 days now.

I've had pretty much mixed results about the whole thing. My sleep has greatly improved, yet I feel more tired later on in the day. My anxiety as a whole has reduced and I feel more concentrated, but I get very restless after certain hours.

Does anyone else experience this restless side effect from Abilify. In short, I become really uncomfortable when I try to sit down and stay in one spot during the later hours of the day. While I would usually attribute this to not doing much of anything the whole day, I find that since Abilify this has been happening more severely and more frequently.

And so you guys know, I am a smoker and drink coffee every morning. Could this perhaps cause restlessness during the later hours of the day??


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I was on it for 2 days. Horrible "restlessness" the whole time so I stopped it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never tried it, but I had this sort of restlessness on Effexor. Seemed worse with caffeine, so you could try going without the coffee and see if it helps any.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I got a headache and terrible back pain. I can't really sleep cause I feel restless. I don't think I'm gonna continue with Abilify.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I don't want to act like I own the thread. . .I'm just really indifferent about ability at the moment. The restlessness hasn't seized which usually leads to taking an extended nap during the day, making my nights that much longer. I would quit without a doubt, but I just overall feel better during the day--Abilify to me is almost like a super comfortable couch but has a small thorn that pricks you in the butt; it's amazing and puts me at ease while taking it, but I have this one annoying feeling of wanting to move every second.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

The restlessness is a common side effect of abilify called 'akathisia'. 
Sometimes it get's better with time as the body adjusts to the medication, but not always.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> The restlessness is a common side effect of abilify called 'akathisia'.
> Sometimes it get's better with time as the body adjusts to the medication, but not always.


That's very helpful--it's been about two weeks and I still find the 'akathisia' to be persisting as much as it was during the first few days--Some source that will probably prefer to remain anonymous mentioned that a drug called Cogentin is often prescribed with Abilify to counteract the akathisia (I just love saying that word)--I shall be mentioning it to my psychiatrist soon enough, and will come back to this forum to post about my experiences with it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

bioalp43 said:


> That's very helpful--it's been about two weeks and I still find the 'akathisia' to be persisting as much as it was during the first few days--Some source that will probably prefer to remain anonymous mentioned that a drug called Cogentin is often prescribed with Abilify to counteract the akathisia (I just love saying that word)--I shall be mentioning it to my psychiatrist soon enough, and will come back to this forum to post about my experiences with it.


That's correct, there are several types of add-on meds which can be used to combat akathisia, they include Cogentin (and Artane), Inderal, and Benzodiazepines. 
It's really up to you to decide if you'd like to add-on another medication and take on it's side effects, etc or not though.

P.S. it's also generally a good idea to take anti-oxidants whilst on an antipsychotic.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> P.S. it's also generally a good idea to take anti-oxidants whilst on an antipsychotic.


This is what I was wondering. Explaining this whole situation to my father, he merely suggested that exercise will be enough to tire out my legs and eliminating the restlessness--he mentioned cutting out cigarettes and coffee would do the same effect--are than any more tips on how to combat symptoms of an anti-psychotic such as Abilify??

Generally speaking, cigarettes are always going to be worse for you than if you weren't smoking. But when it comes to something like exercise, can that really help me out with the symptoms that I've been experiencing?? . . .hmmmm. . .I think I'm going to have to find that out on my own.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

bioalp43 said:


> This is what I was wondering. Explaining this whole situation to my father, he merely suggested that exercise will be enough to tire out my legs and eliminating the restlessness--he mentioned cutting out cigarettes and coffee would do the same effect--are than any more tips on how to combat symptoms of an anti-psychotic such as Abilify??
> 
> Generally speaking, cigarettes are always going to be worse for you than if you weren't smoking. But when it comes to something like exercise, can that really help me out with the symptoms that I've been experiencing?? . . .hmmmm. . .I think I'm going to have to find that out on my own.


I don't believe so, the way abilify makes your restless is due to a reaction deep in the brains movement centers, so things like exercise won't really stop that, only things which directly counteract it such as cogentin will. Although as I mentioned the brain will sometimes 'adjust' on it's own after time and it will stop.

The anti-oxidants is more just to protect you against oxidative stress which can occur with long term anti-psychotic use (atleast in studies).


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

abilify is the only AP that makes you have more energy


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> The anti-oxidants is more just to protect you against oxidative stress which can occur with long term anti-psychotic use (atleast in studies).


Could you give an example of a suitable antioxidant?

Something like a racetam?


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

U guys dont know jack from jack city.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

spartan7 said:


> U guys dont know jack from jack city.


So you're super-Akastisia-experiencer?


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

All these retards think they know pharmocogoly or however you spell it, they dont know jack. get your advice from a real doc, not some phony one either.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

spartan7 said:


> All these retards think they know pharmocogoly or however you spell it, they dont know jack. get your advice from a real doc, not some phony one either.


Well now i can go into my pDoc somewhat informed instead of completely brainless to certain medications--I have something to run by my doctor. . .


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

spartan7 said:


> All these retards think they know pharmocogoly or however you spell it, they dont know jack. get your advice from a real doc, not some phony one either.


You're clearly helping this thread...

No need to be so obnoxious/derogatory


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Could you give an example of a suitable antioxidant?
> 
> Something like a racetam?


I should probably leave that for someone well-versed in supplements to answer re; 'which are the best antioxidants'. I would assume that any good quality source of antioxidants would do the job.


----------



## kg85 (Oct 19, 2011)

Was Abilify good for cognition? Have your cognitive abilities have been altered at college/work?


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

kg85 said:


> Was Abilify good for cognition? Have your cognitive abilities have been altered at college/work?


From what I've experienced, Abilify has done two major things for me, that are actually quite opposite of one another--For one, it's made it easier for me to follow a train of thought and to apply that to the dialogue of a conversation. On the other hand, it has left me feeling sleeping during certain times of the day, and because of that, I feel lazy enough not to do anything.

Of course, everyone experiences different results from Abilify, or any medication for that matter, so I suppose it would be in your best interest to look elsewhere and to talk to your pDoc as well.

NOTE: I read online that benadyrl can help eliminate the feelings of restless-leg-syndrome. While I was skeptical of applying allergy medicine to help reduce the feelings caused by Akastisia AKA Hell on Earth, I decided to go ahead and try it. I just have to say, it has helped reduce the need to move around a whole lot. :yay for benadyrl. That'll be able to hold me over until I get to actually talk to my pDoc about this.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spanking the monkey before bed can cause less restlesness.*


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

spartan7 said:


> *Spanking the monkey before bed can cause less restlesness.*


"Spanking the monkey" causes someone to feel relaxed and less willing to do anything physical then if he decided not to "Spank the monkey" 15 minutes earlier--You are not considering that it is a drug named Abilify which is affecting my brain chemistry in such a way that my knees down are left with an uncontrollable urge to shake.--Also, "spanking the monkey" is more of a upper body workout anyways, so unless you "spank the monkey" with your feet, you are better off going to a pDoc and getting an honest diagnosis from someone who can maturely say 'masturbation' without giggling to himself.


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2012)

Benadryl will ease the akathisia.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

You're a stronger man than me for sticking with it! (assuming your akathisia is as bad as mine was)

Good luck


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Locked said:


> Benadryl will ease the akathisia.


I've been taking benadyrl for the past few days, and it's worked wonders--I kinda feel a bit drowsy from it though, but at least I have a much greater sense of peace about sitting still.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that my akathisia has pretty much subsided thanks to the help of benedyrl and congentin.

Either one works by themselves for me, and the shaking has pretty much seized to the point that I no longer have to concentrate on my shaking legs, and hence my focus is on other things of greater importance.

If you're a sufferer of restless-leg-syndrome, you have my vote if you want to go ahead and ask your pDoc about the either or both medicines.


----------

